# Briggs and Stratton weekly test problem



## Stew (Oct 23, 2020)

My 10kw briggs is giving the F-4 code of "engine failing to start. 1st thing I checked was the battery. It read at just under 10 volts, so thought that might be my problem. Out of curiosity, I tried to start it manually and it started right up. Tried the weekly exercise test again and it wouldn't even crank the motor. Reset the generator code again and turned the power off simulating a power outage. The unit started right up and transferred the switch to gen power. Turned power back on and tried to set the weekly exercise test. Unit would not crank and gave me the F-4 code. Any ideas out there of what might be the issue? Thanks in advance.


----------



## ToolLover (Jan 13, 2020)

Your battery is fully charged when it reaches 13.4 volts. Better get a new one. 10 volts will get your starter for sure.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

yup!
amen TL!
and look in to better battery as well!
there are new versions of the battery's out there now that will last longer...
and check to make sure the battery charger is working!
it should read 13.2 to 13.8 on the battery when connected to the system and the power is on.
if it is not then the battery charger has failed.
you can add on an after market battery charger.
click here for the battery charger page
or check for fuses or fuse links bad on the current charger.
click here for the test equipment page
you need a good digital meter to test the charger.
there are a few good ones on the test gear page
as well as some other good cool test gear for working on small engines and gen sets.


----------



## Stew (Oct 23, 2020)

Thank you all for your input. When I checked the battery voltage initially, it was when it was connected, so sounds like it might be my charger.


----------



## Stew (Oct 23, 2020)

Any advice on the brand of battery if I need a new one?


----------



## Stew (Oct 23, 2020)

iowagold said:


> yup!
> amen TL!
> and look in to better battery as well!
> there are new versions of the battery's out there now that will last longer...
> ...


Thank you all for the advice. When I checked the battery initially, it was connected to my generator, so sounds like it might be my charger. Any advice on battery brand if I need that.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

snap a pix of the battery tag.
I will send a link of the exact good ones.


----------



## Stew (Oct 23, 2020)

iowagold said:


> snap a pix of the battery tag.
> I will send a link of the exact good ones.


I hope the pics are attached. I'm not very computer literate. Thank you so much for the help.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

try this page
click here for the generator battery page
it is for other brands.
measure before you buy!
there are several choices on there..
some are the ultra lithium batteries..
pricey but worth it!
also click here to see the main generator batteries page
as always refresh every visit to the pages as they change a lot!


----------



## Stew (Oct 23, 2020)

iowagold said:


> try this page
> click here for the generator battery page
> it is for other brands.
> measure before you buy!
> ...


Thank you for all your help and information


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

yea the lithium battery's are pricey...
but think of them as an investment!
the cool thing is they work well in a wide range of hot or cold.
we use them in race cars and power sports as they are lighter weight.


----------



## Stew (Oct 23, 2020)

iowagold said:


> yea the lithium battery's are pricey...
> but think of them as an investment!
> the cool thing is they work well in a wide range of hot or cold.
> we use them in race cars and power sports as they are lighter weight.


I am sure no expert, (that is why I'm here), but it seems to me that a person would need a "starting" battery as opposed to a "deep cycle" battery. Am I just getting the battery types confused, or can deep cycle batteries provide enough starting power? My generator spes a 12v, 350cca, agm battery. Thoughts?


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

depends on what you are trying to do!

most of the small gens do not have a large charger on them.
most of them are in the 2-5 amp charging ckt range.
there are a few exceptions.

this is where the deep cycle works well.
it likes the lower charge rate, and has more power in the reserve.

it is back to the tortes and hare thing.
the tortes is the deep cycle
and the hare is the start battery.

agm is more of a deep cycle.
it is in between a standard lead acid and a deep cycle.

lithium is more of a start battery.
fast charge, fast high current discharge.
and is way lighter for the power out.
the price can be up to 10X of a standard battery or more depending on the features and if it includes the charge controller.


----------

